# Buy a new smartphone



## jovankoo (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi
I want to buy my parents a new smartphone and am currently considering between these two devices Realme 8 Pro vs Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 pro but I can't decide which one to buy . Is it worth spending a little more money for the Xiaomi Redmi Note 10
 as it is not demanding users.
Which would you recommend? Or should I take a different model?


----------



## Lei (Nov 8, 2022)

@jovankoo 
Let me first see which of the two you mentioned seems better.

Xiaomi is 2 grams heavier. That's negligible. I'd try to stay under 170 grams though. 
Realmi is 50w charging vs 33w. 
Selfie is 16 and 13 for Real and Xiao respectively. Both bad, I'm out 

How about:





						Motorola Edge 20 - Full phone specifications
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				






			https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Unlocked-T-Mobile-International-XT2143-1/dp/B0BGJNQ68H


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 8, 2022)

I think if they are not power users then both of those phones should be fine.

Personally I own a Realme 8 4G 6/128 since 2021 August and its been a very positive experience so far.
I'm not a power user either and it does everything I want from a smartphone, easy to work UI and no adds whatsoever since I have the legit global version.

My father has an old ass Redmi phone, one of the earlier models and hes fine with it.


----------



## LabRat 891 (Nov 8, 2022)

IMHO
Keep on the lookout for a good deal on a (truly, fully unlocked) *Pixel* this Holiday Season, and put _GrapheneOS_, etc. on it.

I'm on the lookout for another good condition used Pixel 4(a, or XL) to do this for my Dad, to replace his old Stylo2+.


----------



## Lei (Nov 8, 2022)

I think what would make a good phone for parents is lightweight and good camera 
They probably don't need super super fast charging, or lifting a big screen that hurts the wrist
I'd also consider some lower android versions. Because there's nothing essential in latest versions, besides phones are getting heavier as each year goes.
So I'd rather have Android 10~11 but 20 grams less. Specially newer cameras bump so high out of the phone surface, they can break easily
Just a camera that takes good pictures but doesn't look like a telescope or spider 8 eyes.







You actually picked good choices @jovankoo. You must watch some YouTube reviews and make sure the selfie camera is good enough. We can't just judge by a number.
And the big problem about newest phones is lack of SD card. they no longer have a shared slot. That's what makes me disqualify the rocket fast charging phones.

I don't think lack of 3.5 headphone jack is a big no, but lack of adding SD card is really a deal breaker  I'm sure parents want to keep a big album

I think if Steve Jobs was alive, he would definitely say: Why the hell your phones are so heavy, do you guys all have your heads up your asses? (He said it is during a meeting where Sony Walkman changed into iPod)


----------



## Lei (Nov 9, 2022)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> @ThrashZone Why is what i said funny?


Having aluminium body helps the internal heat dissipate better thus elongating battery and components lifespan. 



Lenne said:


> and use as it stays pretty much the same....can be different between manufacturers.



But games, movies, vacation destinations, planets and every other experience becomes more exciting when it's new. 

Imagine going to movies and come out and saying: oh, it was a different story, never thought of this plot before. I couldn't like the movie because it was not the same 

Ah, this game was same as everything else I played before. Nothing new, I loved it. Oh, this other game so exciting, I hate it. Lol   

I mean not having several manufacturers do their own innovation, because only one thing should remain the boss. That's a bit counter creative.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 9, 2022)

jovankoo said:


> Hi
> I want to buy my parents a new smartphone and am currently considering between these *two devices Realme 8 Pro vs Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 pro* but I can't decide which one to buy . Is it worth spending a little more money for the Xiaomi Redmi Note 10
> as it is not demanding users.
> Which would you recommend? Or should I take a different model?


I highlighted the important detail about this thread. An iPhone is not included so why would someone recommend it? All it did was partially derail the thread as now half of the thread is talking about iPhone's. Thread cleansed.

EDIT: A different model to me means staying within the Android arena


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 9, 2022)

bogmali said:


> I highlighted the important detail about this thread. An iPhone is not included so why would someone recommend it? All it did was partially derail the thread as now half of the thread is talking about iPhone's. Thread cleansed.


1. he did mention other models but ok



jovankoo said:


> Or should I take a different model?



2. My post was deleted and all I stated was I had little experience with iphones & samsung but do recommend the google pixel series of phones, same as labrat's post which remains.


----------



## AnotherReader (Nov 9, 2022)

bogmali said:


> I highlighted the important detail about this thread. An iPhone is not included so why would someone recommend it? All it did was partially derail the thread as now half of the thread is talking about iPhone's. Thread cleansed.


It's your prerogative as a staff member, but the OP also said:


> Which would you recommend? Or should I take a different model?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 9, 2022)

If the OP ever comes back and wishes this thread opened... I will discuss it with the OP.


----------

